# microclimate ministat B1



## soxtwist (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi there 

I use the above stat and not sure if its now functioning as it should, even with the thermostat turned up to highest point the heat mat feels barely warm..Iv had the probe taped to the mat below the RUB, iv had it in the RUB also just over the hotspot! the temps in the hotspot are nowhere near 90 degree ..is it possible that thermostat is faulty! the mat sure gets hot without it ! ..wish I could have a live demo of approx how warm a correct temp mat should feel!


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

when you say its not getting hot enough? how are your measuring this? are going by the stats reading? or do you have a thermometer doing your readings?
what you need to remember is that snakes are cold blooded so what feels warm to us, will be hot to them.
heat mats shouldnt feel hot to are hand because can you imagine how it'll feel to the snake?


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

As above it shouldn't feel warm to you. Also mats don't get overall temps up so the rub has to be in a warmish room to start with


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

The B1 is a Proportional Dimmer thermostat (although I was not aware they were also called ministats....so I'll have to check the name on my boxes)....... in correct operation a Dimmer stat does not ordinarily allow the heat mat to get to full operating temp (as opposed to a simple on/off mat-stat); a dimmer stat moderates (in simple terms) the level energy or power going to the heat based upon the sensor temperature and the target set temp.


The dial setting is a guide.....the accuracy of how that setting works depends on the position of the probe relative to the heat source, the position of the thermometer, the power of the heat source, viv insulation, and a few other things.

I'd say that the set-up is not quite perfect.

I can't quite visualise your set-up from the description....a few pics might help.

ian


----------



## soxtwist (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks all!

So that makes sence! just because the mat doesnt feel warm to me doent mean its not warm ! ie 90 degree wont feel that hot!

Later I will post some pics! ...the temp in RUB seems to fluctuate sometimes only reading 70 degree and then 90, I have a dial thermometer and digital too.

I dont know a lot at all about thermostats but since buying the microclimate have read bad press about it so now worried its not doing its job!..If all else fails I shall just have to replace equipment and start again!


----------



## soxtwist (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok on the bottom pic the mat is on the right under container, the thermostat probe goes through a hole in the lid and sits maybe half an inch over heat mat area the temp keeps fluctuating when I measure it ..sometimes it only reads 70 degree then 80 or 90, also sometimes mat feels luke warm ,other times feel cold!


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I've just bought this same thermostat and its crap!
It doesnt let the temp get anywhere near 30 degrees, 25 at most!!


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

pirez said:


> I've just bought this same thermostat and its crap!
> It doesnt let the temp get anywhere near 30 degrees, 25 at most!!


Er, i'm using two of these for different mats, on two corns. Working fine for me, i've got the thermostat probe taped to the mat, under the faunarium. The dial is on around 88F, and i'm getting 90F temps, perfect for what i need, and there is room to go hotter if i wish.

Maybe you should try a different placement of the probe? Also, if you have a temperature gun, try that on the hot spot inside the RUB, gets a better reading than one of the digital thermometers.

*EDIT: Sorry, i got it wrong, it's the B2 i have, the pulse stat, much better IMO. Sorry for that.*


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a B1 and 90% of the temp problems ive ever had are down to probe placement 

just move it and leave it for a good while untill you get the right temps 


only other problem i had noticed with them is they dont do so well with smaller heat mats i know they say anything over 5W is ok but personaly i wouldnt use a mat under 11W with one


----------



## soxtwist (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies :2thumb:

I'm now trying the probe in different places ..my mat is only 5w so maybe thats the problem!

I do have a viv on order now so will be looking at other heat options ..I must say I would rather think that its me rather than the Microclimate as if its the latter it just means more money for another one !


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Your problem could be the placing of the thermometer probe.It need to be on the floor above the mat, not in the air


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

soxtwist said:


> Thanks for the replies :2thumb:
> 
> I'm now trying the probe in different places ..my mat is only 5w so maybe thats the problem!
> 
> I do have a viv on order now so will be looking at other heat options ..I must say I would rather think that its me rather than the Microclimate as if its the latter it just means more money for another one !


i f its under warranty send it back to micro climate if you think your having issues with it 
and if it isnt send it to them and ask for a refurb would cost less than a new one imo 

but i do highly recommend the extra fiver on the any heat source pulse prop stats in the long run you don’t get limited to just heat mats 

the mat i was having problems with as 6W habitat mat re looking at it but my temps were all over the shop with it eventually i gave up and bought 2 new stats for racks a night temp drop for the adults and a normal pulse proportional for the others 

after playing around a lot with probe placements and using different surfaces over the mats in the vivs / under the rubs ive hit a combo that works for me


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

Nightfirez said:


> i f its under warranty send it back to micro climate if you think your having issues with it
> and if it isnt send it to them and ask for a refurb would cost less than a new one imo
> 
> but i do highly recommend the extra fiver on the any heat source pulse prop stats in the long run you don’t get limited to just heat mats
> ...


You're right there, it's all about a way that works for you.

Everyone uses their stat probes in different positions, and using different wattage mats/bulbs/heaters and it's just all about getting it right yourself, lots of experimenting and trying to get it right is key, IMO. You will end up finding a way which works well for you, and you'll get spot on temps. : victory:


----------



## soxtwist (Nov 1, 2010)

Totally agree with the replys ,nothing worthwhile is easy and the rewards are so worth it! 

I think my heatmat may be too small for the stat im sure its only a few watts!

I dont think i got the most appropriate gear from the start ..I'm on my second heat mat as one gave up the ghost [an ebay purchase] ,its a case of trial and error and hopefully learning along the way!


----------

